
Drinking Young blood could be the secret to long-lasting health: study - Varcht
https://nypost.com/2018/09/10/young-blood-could-be-the-secret-to-long-lasting-health-study/
======
sytelus
TLDR;

The article is bit of a link bait. It's not about drinking blood but obtaining
some of the blood factors via medical process.

 _After being given plasma — the main component of blood — from volunteers
ages 16 to 25, researchers noted improvements in biomarkers for various
diseases._

The study was done in mice funded by Peter Thiel. However people doing study
have commercial interest. They are in business of selling teenage blood plasma
to customers at a cost of $8,000 for 2½ liters.

Original Nature article link here:
[https://www.nature.com/articles/s41586-018-0457-8](https://www.nature.com/articles/s41586-018-0457-8)

Silicon Valley episode was very much inspired from this :).

------
WheelsAtLarge
I find it extremely unsettling to see this type of headline over and over
again in tech/science journalism and HN. Someone has come up with a new way to
make a buck and are on the process of making it widely know. The silicon
valley hype cycles has started. The problem is that there is no strong
independent evidence.

When you're dealing with people's health Money making needs to take a backseat
to strong well-defined science. Move fast and break things is not the mantra
we need to follow here.

------
msie
If it made my mother's Parkinson conditions better I would gladly give her
some of my blood. Although I'm not a spring chicken anymore.

